
Microsoft Windows 8 Memory Consumption: sub-300MB - narad
http://www.itproportal.com/2011/11/17/microsoft-windows-8-memory-consumption-sub-300mb/
======
yuhong
The sad thing for older hardware with more limited RAM capacity is they got
rid of XPDM support in Windows 8.

------
ccanassa
Worrying about RAM consumption is sooo 90'ish.

RAM is cheap, It's by far the easiest component to upgrade in most computers.

~~~
null_ptr
Any small improvement helps even a little towards:

1\. Battery life.

2\. More RAM for the applications _you_ want to run - an OS should be as
unnoticeable as possible, including when it comes to resource consumption.

~~~
barbolani
Battery life? How is that possible?

~~~
tadfisher
More space available for drive caching, perhaps?

